# Chromium unix domain socket error



## micski (Sep 7, 2013)

I have built Chromium from the ports collection. If I start Chromium from the command line, I get the following error. Whether I try to go to settings or a website, Chromium shows blank pages.

```
[CMD=$]chrome[/CMD]
[54329:264270848:0907/200108:ERROR:unix_domain_socket_util.cc(132)] connect /tmp/8E9A5DD790B671AEFA7B5F32E3D209EDFBC38E71.29.0.1547.65_service_ipc: No such file or directory

[CMD=$]pkg_info | grep chromium[/CMD]
chromium-29.0.1547.65 Mostly BSD-licensed web browser based on WebKit and Gtk+

[CMD=$]uname -imprsv[/CMD]
FreeBSD 9.2-RC3 amd64 amd64 GENERIC
```

Any hints? Might I need to configure something in the kernel through sysctl?


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 8, 2013)

What is value of kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed? It should be set to 1.


----------



## micski (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks. The value was 0. I changed it to 1 and the pages show correct. However, the error message remains.


----------

